# Help! I disturbed my tarantula while molting and need advice before I panic more.



## iamcc09 (Jun 27, 2013)

I've had my Chilean Rose female, Franki D, for about two and a half years, and she always molts yearly, around January and follows the same pattern of not eating for about three weeks, and then blockading herself in her hidey-hole for about two weeks. Well, now it is June and she hadn't eaten for about 3 months, which is a very long time so I had stopped thinking about her preparing to molt. Especially since she is a fully grown T and had already molted at her usual time. Well it has been a very long time since I have read up on molting and since I have never actually seen her or any other tarantula molt, I panicked when I saw her on her back and tried to flip her over! I didn't even think about the "death pose" and the fact that she was in  not in said death pose. Immediately, I saw where her carapace was detaching and I realized what I had done. I tried to gently roll her back into her former position but now she is on her side and I don't want to disturb her further because her legs would be folded backwards. And now she has substrate stuck to her underside and I feel like the worst and most ignorant owner ever. I even knew about molting! She was just not following her normal cycle or habits and I panicked since I had been worrying about her for a while anyways and hadn't recognized the signs. Should I leave her on her side? I was thinking that I would check on her in the morning and if she hadn't progressed, I may need to try to adjust her legs so she can be on her back. That's probably the only thing I could do at this point, but I would like advice anyways. Thank you.


----------



## naychur (Jun 27, 2013)

Keep an eye on the process and let her do her thing. She might be able to finish her molt with no problem. 

It has been an hour since your posr. Any update?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodoldneon (Jun 27, 2013)

NEVER disturb a tarantula lying on its back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 27, 2013)

goodoldneon said:


> NEVER disturb a tarantula lying on its back.


+1.  They rarely die on their backs.  If you ever see a T in a weird position, get a flashlight and check it out before you disturb it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## macbaffo (Jun 27, 2013)

another similar thread to hundreds. 

what is done is done, now hope. And i hope you will learn from this experience whatever it will be the result.


----------



## iamcc09 (Jun 27, 2013)

She finished her molt, lying on her side, 45 minutes after I found her. She was slow to roll over, but seemed perfectly fine, so I went to sleep and woke up with a healthy tarantula. I've learned my lesson here. Keep my head on my shoulders and don't forget what it means when a T is on his or her back! I've never been able to keep her exoskeleton before because she always digested it somehow and turned it into a bolus so it's cool that I get to keep it this time. Perhaps as a reminder of my mistake??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ManlyMan7 (Jun 27, 2013)

Live and learn.

Glad she molted out fine!


----------



## Bast (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad everything turned out well for you and your T.  Congrats on the moult!


----------



## Kaltheory (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah I was looking for this thread. I missed the whole show but my .75 GBB molted right side up.  at least I believe so by the way it was positioned above the molt and the side the molt was on. I could be wrong now that I'm thinking about it. Either way it went fine!

Cheer!


----------



## Scar (Jul 8, 2013)

Kaltheory said:


> Ah I was looking for this thread. I missed the whole show but my .75 GBB molted right side up.  at least I believe so by the way it was positioned above the molt and the side the molt was on. I could be wrong now that I'm thinking about it. Either way it went fine!
> 
> Cheer!


I have come to find out my GBB only molts upright, never flips on its back......it's interesting to watch.


----------

